# Ohio Carp Crew gathering....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

edited by RiverRat................!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

So how did it go, felt like doing a little river carp fishing myself this past weekend and started heading your way Saturday morning. Had a hard time getting past the Muskingum though, spent about 4 hours scouting it out and a good bit of the day and night fishing it. Nothing big by any means but a lot of them, hope you guys had similar if not better results. Found what looked like promising big fish water, but the amount of local campsites made me think twice about fishing this area alone at night, will be back with backup though.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Great time had...loads of carp caught..warmest water ive fished so far this year...fast action..hard fighting fish.


Scott


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Figured you'd catch lots of fish, you always do. Big ones too I bet. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Jimmy, i only show the pics. to those who carp fish for real....sorry!(jok'in)

Dave, Jake and I each have many many carp over 20 lbs. this year with the biggest at 28 lbs. and the best time of the year aint here yet. We have'nt caught anything over that yet, so no sense in posting fish smaller than that. Plus we all fish for many species and ive been hitting the smallies pretty hard over the last few weeks...no better way to spend a hot summer day than wading a clean stream for smallmouths. Cant see why some anglers limit them selfs to only one or 2 species....well i guess if they catch LOTS of big fish of that species....lol...but i dont know any that do....pretty funny and at the same time..sad!

Enjoy your watertime Jim, good chattin with ya,

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

There was some good carp action down there. It was so calm it was like fishing at a lake almost. The best thing was that there was only one other person fishing down there and they were on the pier. It seems like after the spring no one fishes below Pike Island. You get the cat guys down there every now and again but thats about it. 

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just wondering.. would it be worth putting out a rod for catfish and another for carp out there? never been there before but lookin at dragging my friends over to cabela's and may stopby on our way..
thanks man..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Unless your fishing at night I wouldn't put out for cats. In the summer you might fish all day for cats and only catch a handful and then once it gets dark they really turn on. The carp action below the dam is worth having both poles out for. It may take an hour or so for your chum to really get working but once they pick up on the chum its like a feeding frenzy.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

what about baits and such(for both).. can i get them around there? or do i have to pack'em from here??? heck, i'll take any tips..  
thanks jake.. those are the answer i'm lookin for..  
we'll have to hook up sometime..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

As far as cat bait goes you might wanna get it up here. The past few years it has been tough to get shad down there. I would go somewhere up here and try to get fresh or frozen shad. You could also go up to rayland and fish those backwater ponds for bluegills if your desperate for bait. For the carp just plain sweet corn was working good. We were using a variety of flavors with success but they didn't seem to key on any in particular. For chum we were just using soaked field corn and method mix, baiting about every hour to 2 hours. The sweet corn will attract buffalo though so keep that in mind if your getting lots of hits with little hook ups.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks dooood.. you da man..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

That sounds like a lot of fun especially if the fish are biting well. I hope to make it down to one of the events this year. It probably won't happen untill later in the summer or this fall. I will need to look up the schedule to see when they are happening.

later
marc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Scott. Where are the totals listed..over on the OCC forum ? (jok'in)  
Glad to see you guys are on some fish and having fun, that's what it's all about. :F


----------

